# Registry Policy Settings?



## abeckett park (Jun 25, 2008)

I am trying to open a document that was created in an earlier version of word of one of our old computers years ago. When I click on it I get and error message that says there's a registry policy setting that won't allow it to open. When I went to the Microsoft website it told me to "click the appropriate link under the name of Office program that you are using" :4-dontkno 
I have no idea what this means. Please help. I have MANY documents that I will need to open that were created a long time ago.
Thank you and I appreciate anyones suggestions very much.:smile:


----------



## kilaJules (Apr 23, 2008)

abeckett park,

I assume you have Office 2003 with Service Pack 3 installed.

If this is the case, go to:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938810

Regards


----------



## abeckett park (Jun 25, 2008)

No. I have Office 2007 with Service Pack 2.
I have been to the support web site and all it says is that quote that I wrote in my original post. That's why I've turned to the forum for help.


----------



## kilaJules (Apr 23, 2008)

Hmmm...

Do you mean Office 2007 SP1? Older files have been blocked in Office 2007 as well. Is this the error message you are getting:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922849/en-us

If you have Office 2003, you can create an exempt location as described in "Method 1", or you could download and run the .reg files provided in the link from my earlier post (Method 2). For Word 2003, run UnblockWord.reg. Repeat this for Excel, Powerpoint, etc.

If you have Office 2007, follow the instructions for creating a trusted location for you files (Method 1):
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/help/HA100319991033.aspx
Of course, you can also disable this in Office 2007 by following "Method 2".

Regards


----------

